# where to get CO2 filled in scarborough



## mudjawd

i stay in scarborough and might need to refill my CO2 cylinder soon. can anyone tell me where can i get it filled. also, one more thing. i don't have a vehicle of my own and carrying a heavy cylinder is not possible. specially in TTC. don't want to freak people around me. can anyone suggest me someone who can get it filled as a help or for some extra money(honestly get it filled and not a rip off). 

i live near Markham/lawrence intersection. how closest is the nearest CO2 filling center and how much time does it take to get it filled??? can they fill it right infront of me. 

any help/suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## Darkblade48

There are several places to get it filled in Scarborough.

Soda Centre:
4180 Kingston Rd. Unit 12

Hydrotech Hydroponics (Scarborough Location):
2434 Kingston Road

There are other places, but they would be farther. Soda Centre is probably closer to your location.

Do note that you are not allowed to bring pressurized cylinders onto the TTC. I am not sure if Soda Centre fills on the spot (probably not). Hydrotech Hydroponics does not fill on the spot, they send the empty cylinders to Camcarb to get them refilled. 

Camcarb and Norwood Extinguishers are the two companies that will refill on the spot (but they are located in Etobicoke).


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Do you have to get it refilled or won't mind swapping it for another filled tank?
Any hydroponic store will do the swap. For a higher price, any beverage store will refill it for you too.
Call any one of these store to see if they will refill it for you. Expect them to cost more though.
http://camcarb.com/ This is the place that filled most of the CO2 for people. Even my hydroponic store have theirs filled by Camcarb.
I would avoid the subway, as that will definately trigger panic. But a bus ride should be OK, just let the bus driver knows what's in it. Just stick a paper that says CO2.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## kiloman

Hi mudjawd, did u run out so fast??? how big a tank did u use it on??? how many bubbles each min or I bet theres somthing wrong with ur dosing if u r under 20 gal,

I thought u said its around that size, 

I would have helped, but i think u can get a better price locally, if u cant work somthing out lmk , i will see what i can do

Cheers


----------



## Sameer

Any more places where they fill CO2 on the spot around Scarborough?


----------



## Rmwbrown

I use Herbert Williams. IIRC i cost me about 30 bucks for a 10lb fill. Some of the other members will complain that this is ridiculously expensive, however, for me driving another hour to save 10 or 15 bucks is just not worth the time.


----------



## tom g

*tank*

if u take the bus ,DONT tell the driver .lol just put it in a knap sack or heavy duty gym bag , the drive driver will deff not want to let u onhis bus . 
i am sure the hydroponics store on kingston road is closed and not there anymore .


----------



## arc

I'm sure this doesn't applies but back when I worked at a pool maintenance place, we got our 50lb co2 tanks from Camcarb. When we got deliveries and sent out tanks, the guys anyways moved them upright. Asked about it one day and they mentioned that commercial transportation requires them to be transported upright. The reasoning is that if(very unlikely) the valve broke, you would have a 50lb missile flying 

Make sure you guys protect the valve, I think the 50lb had a steel cap to cover it..not sure out the smaller ones.

edit..sorry I think it was the 100lb not 50lb


----------



## Darkblade48

No, 50 pound CO2 cylinders also have the cap. I use them at work


----------



## Sameer

Anyone else filling for 30 bucks for a 10lb fill or less?


----------



## bigfishy

Sameer said:


> Anyone else filling for 30 bucks for a 10lb fill or less?


I would like to know too...

That's one of the reason of holding me back of getting a 10lbs+ tank

Saw it at Big Als Scarborough today, refill for 10lb tank is $40 

so expensive!!!!


----------



## tom g

*tank fills*

i dont think 30 or 40 is that expenive considering that it will last upwards to a year depending on tank size , im gonna call praxair on monday to find out how much they will charge . they are located at bermondsy/o conner area 
but i dont think they do fills there i am sure u would have to leave your bottle there . there is also a store that i may chk out this week on the corner of comstock and warden , they deal with restaruraunt equipment maybe they deal with some c02 equip for pop machines . all i know is that every time at work i walk by the mig welder my eyes think about a planted tank , but i dont think work would be happy with a 100 lb bottle goin missing and i am not sure i want that in my living room .lol
ill let u guys know
tom


----------



## Darkblade48

I still think the savings you can get for filling at Norwood is worth the drive


----------

